# Hunting Plants in Texas Waterways



## ebardwell (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm new to this organization and have read several of the threads. I think you guys are the right people to ask.

I have a 200 gallon Texas biotope; most of the current plants are from East Texas (Caddo area). *I'm looking for places in the Dallas area where I can go and collect native plants. * Any guidance is greatly appreciated.

I did read about your monthly meetings and if I can get my job/life/family schedule to accomodate, I would like to try to join. The meeting at the research facility sounds extraordinary. Can anyone attend your meetings?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Everybody is welcome. 

We also always try to load the unsuspecting people with free plants. Be aware of that.

--Nikolay


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

niko said:


> Everybody is welcome.
> 
> We also always try to load the unsuspecting people with free plants. Be aware of that.
> 
> --Nikolay


This, uncharacteristically, is not one of his *many* "unsubstantiated claims or assertions" ound:


----------



## ebardwell (Apr 20, 2010)

Gulp!

I look forward to the challenge of trying to design a tank with a bunch of beautiful plants. I wish I could be available this weekend. Does the group often go out and look for new additions? I'm talking about plants, not gullible newbies like me. <grin>

THANKS!

Ed


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If you want to go out collecting with me this Saturday afternoon, like 2pm, let me know. You really missed out by not coming to the meeting though, but the best way I think to do it is to get on google earth, look downstream from golf courses and universities/businesses that overwater and over fertilize. They overload the river with fertilizers and viola-plants! Streams and creeks are better than rivers as those tend to wash the plants away. Places with little or no trees are best.

Email me [email protected] if you are interested. I am going to LLELA this weekend (same place as LAERF where we took the field trip, for the Texas Master Naturalist class field trip, but afterwards we are free to roam around. I know where some nice swords are, we could take one for you and leave the rest, I really want to see it flower. They need to be propagated, it is probably some kind of Echiodorus, but I am not good on id. There are also some red ludwigia looking plants in that particular spot.

I know another area by Coit Rd but probably won't go there this weekend. If you have a net we can get some awesome perch at LELLA as well, I caught one last time. Gambusia affinis is everywhere as well.


----------



## ebardwell (Apr 20, 2010)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> If you want to go out collecting with me this Saturday afternoon, like 2pm, let me know. You really missed out by not coming to the meeting though, but the best way I think to do it is to get on google earth, look downstream from golf courses and universities/businesses that overwater and over fertilize. They overload the river with fertilizers and viola-plants! Streams and creeks are better than rivers as those tend to wash the plants away. Places with little or no trees are best.
> 
> Email me [email protected] if you are interested. I am going to LLELA this weekend (same place as LAERF where we took the field trip, for the Texas Master Naturalist class field trip, but afterwards we are free to roam around. I know where some nice swords are, we could take one for you and leave the rest, I really want to see it flower. They need to be propagated, it is probably some kind of Echiodorus, but I am not good on id. There are also some red ludwigia looking plants in that particular spot.
> 
> I know another area by Coit Rd but probably won't go there this weekend. If you have a net we can get some awesome perch at LELLA as well, I caught one last time. Gambusia affinis is everywhere as well.


NorthTexasFossilguy - I'll pm you in the morning. I have business conflicts this weekend but I truly appreciate the offer. THANK YOU! Perhaps next time. I do appreciate the input and WILL take a look at Google earth.


----------

